# Which car under 10k?



## Leonard818 (Oct 4, 2015)

options
14 focus 
15 fiesta
15 versa
15 dodge dart
14 cruze

All em around 20-40k miles and dealer prices from autolist

Which one would you get?


----------



## TWO2SEVEN (Nov 17, 2016)

Based on nothing other than preference in style I would go with the Dart or Focus.


----------



## jeep45238 (Oct 6, 2016)

None of the above, all too new. Get a Fit, second generation, or a high mileage prius. Both have timing chains, not belts, so that maintenance is out of the picture. Both will get great mileage (I get 39-40 mixed in a fit), and cost way less than your above options.

Buy private party and have a garage inspect before you buy, talking to a bank in person to work out interest rates and loan amount before you buy is a great strategy, as you can literally have check in hand to negotiate with.


----------



## someuberguy567 (Dec 9, 2016)

Check out Nissan Leaf if range isnt a problem. Way too many discounts on that thing.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Leonard818 said:


> options
> 14 focus
> 15 fiesta
> 15 versa
> ...


Unless you like risk, don't get a Focus or Fiesta. They still haven't fixed the very well publicised transmission problems. I rented a Focus this summer to see if they'd fixed it - 2016 Focus automatic, 30,000 miles. It drove like shit; as if it was being driven by a teenager who was learning to drive a manual transmission car. Terrible.

Nissan has also had problems with their transmissions. Definitely low life expectancy items.

Dart and Cruze are better but depreciation's going to be relatively heavy on them.

As said above, get an old Prius or Corolla for 6 grand.


----------



## jeep45238 (Oct 6, 2016)

Another thing on the Dart - if you get the midget-turbo engine that's shred with the Fiat Abarth, they get solenoid problems for the intake valves around 50K. The intake valves aren't driven by the camshaft as in most engines, instead the cam operates a hydraulic pump that goes to a solenoid and the computer controls that to determine when, how much, and how long to open the intake valves. Neat system, but complicated with plenty of opportunities for expensive failures


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

someuberguy567 said:


> Check out Nissan Leaf if range isnt a problem. Way too many discounts on that thing.


He said he had a limit of 10K so a Leaf is definitely not an option. Besides the range is a joke unless you are in ecomode (no freeway driving) you would maybe get 2 or 3 hours of driving in before needing to charge.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

Fiesta and Focus both have transmission issues. Versa is no better. Dart is a Fiat design I'd avoid it. Of these the Cruze is the best option. Try for an LT model over an LS. Avoid the boy racer RS trim.

I'll second the Fit as well.

Consider buying new. Some dealers offer lifetime powertrain warranties. A new 2017 Forte LX or Elantra SE is around $15k after rebates and dealer discounts. Even if you can't get a lifetime warranty they still have 10 years and 100,000 miles on the powertrain.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

All Used cars are priced at full value, those are not bargains, just the "pt cruisers" of the day.

Cheap and late model = problems.

You get what you pay for.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

Careful searching can probably find a 2012 Camry or Accord near $10k.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

occupant said:


> Consider buying new.


I am not sure a new car for Uber is a wise investment. If he is looking for 20-40K he could get a certified pre owned that comes with a warranty without the major depreciation of a new car.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> I am not sure a new car for Uber is a wise investment. If he is looking for 20-40K he could get a certified pre owned that comes with a warranty without the major depreciation of a new car.


 And if you go look at two and three-year-old vehicles with 20 to 40,000 miles on them they don't cost that much less than $15,000. The point is those vehicles that have large rebates and heavy discounts now may be worth less later but currently they sell for a good amount of money when used, so buying them new makes more sense than used on those models. this is particularly true with the Forte and Elantra because those models have improved significantly in the last four years and the resale value is only going to get better.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

occupant said:


> And if you go look at two and three-year-old vehicles with 20 to 40,000 miles on them they don't cost that much less than $15,000. The point is those vehicles that have large rebates and heavy discounts now may be worth less later but currently they sell for a good amount of money when used, so buying them new makes more sense than used on those models. this is particularly true with the Forte and Elantra because those models have improved significantly in the last four years and the resale value is only going to get better.


That would ignore that cars depreciate most in the first three years. Again a 3 year old car with a warranty and low mileage is the perfect sweet spot of value


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

occupant said:


> Careful searching can probably find a 2012 Camry or Accord near $10k.


2012 camry for 10k? I'm sold. In LA, the cheapest Camry of that generation would cost atleast 13k without problems. (Clean title, few dents, no accidents)

Accords are still 10k for even the 08 models...

Civics aren't looking so bad though. You can def. score an 09 Civic for 10k


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I dislike all of those 

you can definitely find a 2012+ Civic , Accord , Fit, Corrolla or Camry for under $10k

All of those cars have issues except the Versa but the Versa just kinda sucks


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

2004-2005 Grand Caravan (2005 if you wanna do Lyft)

Thank me later.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Clifford Chong said:


> 2012 camry for 10k? I'm sold. In LA, the cheapest Camry of that generation would cost atleast 13k without problems. (Clean title, few dents, no accidents)
> 
> Accords are still 10k for even the 08 models...
> 
> Civics aren't looking so bad though. You can def. score an 09 Civic for 10k


Heck I got a 2011 bmw 335d all bells all whistles for $11,999 almost a year ago

And that's OVERPRICED

08 accord lmao...

Shop around people


----------



## Lets_Eat (Oct 11, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Heck I got a 2011 bmw 335d all bells all whistles for $11,999 almost a year ago
> 
> And that's OVERPRICED
> 
> ...


My son calls that a "poser" vehicle... 335 entry level rich people. Post just for laughs.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Lets_Eat said:


> My son calls that a "poser" vehicle... 335 entry level rich people. Post just for laughs.


Lol you're thinking of a 328 the 335 is a M3 killer. Learn your cars


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Lol you're thinking of a 328 the 335 is a M3 killer. Learn your cars


He's thinking of a 320i with cloth seats.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Lets_Eat said:


> My son calls that a "poser" vehicle... 335 entry level rich people. Post just for laughs.


It's only the fastest road legal diesel ever approved and sold in North America....


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Adieu said:


> He's thinking of a 320i with cloth seats.


Haha I hate that they made a 320i and it still requires premium. I understand they were trying to make a close to 40mpg BMW but come on


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Haha I hate that they made a 320i and it still requires premium. I understand they were trying to make a close to 40mpg BMW but come on


Not the real problem....the 328's are already rebadged euro 320's, or was it 323's?????

320i is either 316 or 318

Anyway....they had me at "M4 plays fake exhaust notes thru cabin speakers"


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

the 320 is just a de tuned 328 2 liter 4 cyl turbo

I don't really know shit about the models not available in the US especially econo models


----------



## jamesburton (Dec 1, 2016)

335


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Actually just get yourself a decent XL or a beater Select/XL

What's with blowing 10k to drive 90c per mile


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Actually just get yourself a decent XL or a beater Select/XL
> 
> What's with blowing 10k to drive 90c per mile


Makes no sense right? Unless it's the car you already have

You can get cars that qualify for select and xl for under $10k


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Makes no sense right? Unless it's the car you already have
> 
> You can get cars that qualify for select and xl for under $10k


It really depends on your market. Some dont have select or very low demand for it.

In my market no car under 15k will qualify for select.

Also the new pax app is setup to discourage select and encourages pool.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

What are your market's requirements for select??



Shangsta said:


> It really depends on your market. Some dont have select or very low demand for it.
> 
> In my market no car under 15k will qualify for select.
> 
> Also the new pax app is setup to discourage select and encourages pool.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Adieu said:


> What are your market's requirements for select??


I think he's Seattle which has some crazy high car requirements and some of the highest uber rates in the country.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> It really depends on your market. Some dont have select or very low demand for it.
> 
> In my market no car under 15k will qualify for select.
> 
> Also the new pax app is setup to discourage select and encourages pool.


2013 lacrosse; Chrysler 300; volvo s60

~12k


----------



## Maksim (Nov 19, 2016)

Why get a tiny econobox? Get a Mazda 6, cheap and stillvgets high to mid 30 mpg on regular. Naturally aspirated 4 banger, should be quite reliable. Looks great too and gobs of space.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Maksim said:


> Why get a tiny econobox? Get a Mazda 6, cheap and stillvgets high to mid 30 mpg on regular. Naturally aspirated 4 banger, should be quite reliable. Looks great too and gobs of space.


Expensive but no select and no XL....why bother?

Get an excop car if you want a fullsize sedan


----------



## Maksim (Nov 19, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Expensive but no select and no XL....why bother?
> 
> Get an excop car if you want a fullsize sedan


Expensive? Will be cheaper than the other options. About $17k new, and should be about $10k or less a few years old.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Maksim said:


> Expensive? Will be cheaper than the other options. About $17k new, and should be about $10k or less a few years old.


He's basically saying if you're going to spend $10k on a car for uber you should get one that qualifies for Select or XL (or both)


----------



## joel antonio (Dec 27, 2014)

I have nice black camry 2013 se model in perfect condition for 9500


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Adieu said:


> 2013 lacrosse; Chrysler 300; volvo s60
> 
> ~12k


Those cars dont go for 12k here.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Those cars dont go for 12k here.
> 
> View attachment 88383


Dealerships, low mileage....stop playing Padawan, I know you know what I meant


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Maksim said:


> Expensive? Will be cheaper than the other options. About $17k new, and should be about $10k or less a few years old.


My 2009 Ford Expedition (XL) cost me 4.600 a month ago

My 2011 BMW 335d (few years of select left in my market) cost me 11.999 a year ago

...yeah, Mazda 6 UberX for 10-17k is blisteringly expensive


----------



## Maksim (Nov 19, 2016)

Adieu said:


> My 2009 Ford Expedition (XL) cost me 4.600 a month ago
> 
> My 2011 BMW 335d (few years of select left in my market) cost me 11.999 a year ago
> 
> ...yeah, Mazda 6 UberX for 10-17k is blisteringly expensive


Tell me how much that BMW really costs with stuff breaking down. I know... I own two of them.

For uberx, the Mazda is a great choice especially versus the cars the op listed initially. No one was talking about select or doing XL.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Maksim said:


> Tell me how much that BMW really costs with stuff breaking down. I know... I own two of them.


Me too... my older one is built like bricks. This one?

Suspension rims and tires are my own damn fault

Everything else? 1 belt and 1 hose that were ALSO my own damn fault for never replacing on a high mileage vehicle, you mean?


----------



## Maksim (Nov 19, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Me too... my older one is built like bricks. This one?
> 
> Suspension rims and tires are my own damn fault
> 
> Everything else? 1 belt and 1 hose that were ALSO my own damn fault for never replacing on a high mileage vehicle, you mean?


e90, nothing but gremlins.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Maksim said:


> e90, nothing but gremlins.


My e90 335xi N54 engine has been pretty problem free with over 130k miles and 40k miles of that pretty heavily modified

In that time I've had the following issues

1-Oil Filter Housing Gasket ($8) 
2- Thermostat Died , replaced water-pump and belt at same time ($500) I would actually say this is more of a general maintenance repair (Died at 120k miles)
3-Struts/shocks (Replaced front at 100k miles Rear at 120k miles) (Upgraded to Coil Overs) 
4- Replaced all 6 Coils and spark plugs ($300)
5-Driver side door lock actuator ($90) 
6-Hood Struts ($40)

And that's it I've had the car for almost 60k miles

I know the person before me replaced the HPFP under warranty and injectors

Getting Ready to go with a large top mount Single Turbo Set up and Port Injection


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

If the Mazda6 qualified for anything better than UberX, I'd recommend it -- but it doesn't. Good mileage, low maintenance costs, yup; it has that and would be worthwhile looking at against other mid-sized sedans. But just for UberX, the Mazda3 would be better. Considerably cheaper, and it's almost the same car but much smaller and better mileage and still qualifies for X.


----------

